# First Leg of Lamb Bone in



## cheapchalee

Well the big day has arrived in all of it's glory. My friend was suppost to deliver the lamb yesterday but he had a bad day. So I went and picked up the lamb and came home, stopped at a couple side street markets couldn't find any veggies that I like to make a soup with. So onward and upward. The hardest thing so far in this project is the crutch I still have to use to get around.

Here's the project


I made up a rub based on reading several recipes, there are 10 spices in this will post later. First I pounded it out a little.


Then I browned the spices just a little to get them to blend together.


Then peeling the garlic


Then filling it up with garlic 


Then the rub, I rubbed the leg down first with olive oil.


The new fire box, just thought 10 minutes into this project as I found the old aluminum had melded away on the last smoking.


The water bowl with some veggies and remaining rub.


Ready to close the door


This started off at 49 degrees at 11:30 am, we'll see how it goes.

Ok for the rub, help me out here if I'm mixing spices that don't match. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thyme 1 tsp
Garlic powder 1 tsp
Coarse ground Black Pepper 1 tsp
Cummin 1 tsp
Cayene 1 tsp (client wanted a little spice)
Coriander 2 tsp
Smoked paperica 1+ tsp
Parsley flakes 1+ tsp
Dry Mustard 1+ tsp
salt 1 tsp

He wants this to be medium well to done, he doesn't like any/much pink, and his wife likes it well done. I thought that maybe 150 155, what do you think?

Charlie Thailand


----------



## cheapchalee

Just another question, what would your thoughts be on wrapping it at 140 and then taking it up to 155 for med-well-well?  I think this might help keep it moist.
I don't eat lamb as I have never had any that I thought was good.  However I will have a slice of this just to see what the flavors are like.  Remember he doesn't like much pink and this is bone in.

Charlie Thailand


----------



## ronp

Not sure about the spicing, but foiling at 140' is a good idea. You can always bring temps up after smoking using a steaming method or low microwaving, but once it is dry you are screwed. Lamb is pretty moist however.

Here is the last one I did.

http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=23279


----------



## cheapchalee

Here are the remaining pic's of the lamb. What I did was at 140 and 3 hours of cooking I wrapped it in foil and cooked for 1 more hour and it was up to 160. 



Final product 


I'm not a lamb eater but Leight said it was great, he'll let me know later. The outside wasn't as crusty as I was expecting. The spices actually tasted a little bland. It really smelled good, I could smell some of the gammy smell.

Charlie


----------



## hank1514

I don't know why it won't let me send this. I'll try again. Last time I did it said "Message too short", and trust me, it was not short.  Anyway, I never have smoked lamb, but used to do whole lamb on spit over open fire that was awesome. I would hang the lamb in basement and insert garlic into the body (like you did) then rub with crisco inside & out, rub salt & rosemary over that and let hang for the nite. After the ashes were right next morn I would start the lamb and cook for about six hours, depending on wt. of lamb, etc. I basted frequently with mix of melted butter & crisco with garlic salt & rosemary in it. 

Sadly, the old spit finally had to be put down due to time and neglect. I blamed that on my divorce (it's great the things you can blame on divorce!) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  My current wife just asked me to do a leg the other day, so I think I might try your smoke technique.  Thanks for the tips.


----------



## grothe

Great lookin leg o lamb!!!
Nicely done...


----------



## dacfan

That looked about right to me.


----------



## keith54

Look dang gone good!


----------



## smokeguy

Looks very nice. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Lamb does have a slightly different profile to its taste that is a bit stronger than the more usual meats that get smoked the most. To me it's almost more of a "richer" flavor than a "gamey" flavor, but my wife would say I'm full of it and it's just a gamier flavor like you said!


----------



## fired up

I loooooooooove lamb. Looks fantastic.


----------

